
Show HN: Ripple, an app for sending links to your friends - edrex1
http://www.getripple.co/
======
cornholio
I think this system infringes the Ripple trademark on computer payment systems
beyond the "moron in a hurry" mark.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_moron_in_a_hurry](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_moron_in_a_hurry)

~~~
edrex1
Thanks - I didn't realise. Do you think we need to change the name?

~~~
supermatt
I AM NOT A LAWYER AND KNOW NOTHING ABOUT WHAT IM SAYING - TAKE THAT INTO
CONSIDERATION WHEN YOU READ BELOW.

IANAL, but it doesn't appear that you infringe on anything. A trademark is
only valid for products or services which appear to be, or are similar to, the
scope of registration. This can include scope for 'natural growth' into other
areas.

All their trademarks seem specifically about the exchange of currency. There
is nothing there relating to sharing and discussing links with your friends,
or even broader classification which they could most certainly have registered
for.

That said, you should speak with someone a lot more knowledgeable than me
about it!

------
goldenkey
I can already do this via text message. Why does there need to be an app for
everything? Nice web site though.

~~~
ricardolopes
Or via any IM app you and your group of friends are already using.

The site doesn't say a lot, so I can only guess, but the only way this could
be useful or at least add something new would be to not require the receiver
to use the app (receive by mail, by fb message, etc) and to add semantic (e.g.
tags) and archiving (kind of social shared bookmarks?) capabilities.

Or maybe it's just an early released MVP not to be taken very seriously. I
hope it's this last option, as I don't see no added value so far.

------
Zolomon
I would like to be able to create tags and associate people with those tags,
so that I can just tag a link and it will automatically be sent to those
people, only if they have not already seen the link -- otherwise add me to
their conversation so I can read what have already been written about it.

That way we won't have to disturb each other for being late to the party.

------
Mexxer
They should hope that they don't run into troubles with their name

[https://ripple.com/currency/](https://ripple.com/currency/)

~~~
edrex1
Thanks a lot for pointing this out - I didn't realise it would be a problem.
What happens in these situations?

------
kolev
False advertising! It should be reworded to: "Ripple, an app for sending links
to your friends who operate an iOS device."

------
LoonyPandora
I've installed the app, but have not created an account yet. Every few minutes
I get a push notification that "Ed sent you a link". [0]

I think you have a bit of a problem with whatever system you are using to send
notifications!

[0] [http://i.imgur.com/3x7tcrc.png](http://i.imgur.com/3x7tcrc.png)

~~~
edrex1
Uh oh - that's not meant to happen. Will look into it!

------
paromi
how can i send a link from my computer to the mobile in order to send it to
friends ?

~~~
chanux
Try pushbullet.com

~~~
m-app
Pushbullet does this really well. The only problem I have with it, is that
when I do send a link to my cellphone and I touch it in the app, it
automatically opens it in Chrome. Then I still need to select the URL there,
copy it and paste it in WhatsApp. Or maybe I am missing something?

~~~
marengz
there is an option to decide what happens when a link is received. e.g. copy
to clipboard

------
srg0
Better description: an iPhone app for sending links to a subset of your
friends which use an iPhone, don't care about privacy and install each and
every stupid app just after it is released. Correct me if I'm wrong.

------
dotcoma
An app to send links? Hadn't somebody promised us flying cars?

